
Mac OS Adds Early Support for VirtIO, QEMU - walterbell
https://passthroughpo.st/mac-os-adds-early-support-for-virtio-qemu/
======
cerberusss
It's properly spelled/stylized macOS. Am I anal about this?

I have the feeling that Apple made a mistake with the name; it's so often that
I see it misspelled or oddly stylized.

~~~
nxrabl
While I sympathize with the prescriptivist impulse, I can't help but feel that
your conscientiousness is misspent on protecting the branding of one of the
world's richest corporations.

~~~
cerberusss
Sometimes I reminisce about the good old times when I had colleagues saying "X
Windows". I could then educate them and offer them the choice of either "X" or
"the X window system".

------
edude03
This is great news. It seems like Apple is still working to make Mac OS a
great server platform, which makes sense with the upcoming introduction of the
new Mac Pro.

~~~
jasonvorhe
I'd be more inclined to think that they don't want to lose developers to
Microsoft after they've announced WSL2 to make stuff like Docker work better.

Docker for Mac and virtualization in general are not something to be proud of
in terms of performance.

~~~
diroussel
This change won’t fix that performance as Qemu is slower than native
virtualisation. This will speed up ARM emulation. Great for iPhone Simulator,
and a potential future ARM Mac.

~~~
scifi6546
Qemu supports severel different kinds of emulation, eg on linux it can use KVM
for fast virtualization. No clue what apple plans on using though

------
robbyt
Maybe they're going to add a better ARM emulator to MacOS, or otherwise enable
cross-platforn or backwards compatibility.

~~~
Rebelgecko
Or an x86 emulator for the much-rumored ARM Macs

------
ianai
Would it be possible to build an end user system that completely sandboxes
applications with these components? ie Is it possible Apple is doing more than
server side stuff here?

~~~
ohithereyou
This already exists. It's called QubesOS[1] and it uses Xen to isolate
different application domains.

[1] [https://www.qubes-os.org/](https://www.qubes-os.org/)

~~~
ajconway
MacOS as a guest is tricky. GUI is pretty much unusable without a GPU
attached, and it's considered a potential vulnerability by Qubes maintainers.

